# Power/rep Range/shock Hits Print!



## gopro (Nov 27, 2003)

First I want to thank you guys for all the interest you have shown in my program. The feedback I've been getting here and on other sites has been overwhelming. Thanks for your support of my training principles and of me.

The Feb 2004 issue of Musclemag International magazine just came out and P/RR/S is on the cover! The full article is on page 46! I'm excited about this one and am hoping to do alot more with this program. Maybe even a video


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 27, 2003)

Nice!  Good job bro!  Finally something worth reading in that publication


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

Congrats babe  Good things happen to good people right


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks ponyboy and thanks J'bo! You guys rule!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2003)

You da man Eric!  I'm excited for you.   

Congratulations!


----------



## Var (Nov 27, 2003)

Congrats man!  This is a great program.  Good to see you getting some publicity for it.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 27, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2003)

That is awesome! You and your program deserve the recognition.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2003)

Congrats man! Now when I read it I can be like yea I know this guy


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

What can i say Eric X100!!
Your programme is fantastic!! It'll be great to see so many more people getting the benifits from it!!
Hope i can get a copy of it over here and i also want a copy of that video!!
Once again well done mate and congratulations


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 27, 2003)

thats awesome GP!!!!!!


----------



## MikeKy (Nov 27, 2003)

I know it is said that a person can remain silent and be thought of as a fool, or open their mouth and remove all doubt, But.....when the the list says "Cable crossover/incline smith press" does this mean either or? or both? Thanks


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MikeKy *_
> I know it is said that a person can remain silent and be thought of as a fool, or open their mouth and remove all doubt, But.....when the the list says "Cable crossover/incline smith press" does this mean either or? or both? Thanks


its a super set, do the cc overs then do the incline smith press, no rest period.


----------



## MikeKy (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks Tank!


----------



## prophet (Nov 27, 2003)

wow, that's awesome.. good luck


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Great job gopro....keep up the good work


----------



## BlueCorsair (Nov 28, 2003)

Huge thumbs up from me here.

Pretty much my whole attitude/routine has come from your examples. I may not be genetically gifted, but you've helped me start to make the best of what I do have.

Cheers man.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Nov 28, 2003)

how come that article doesn't give you credit for that routine?  And mistake me if i'm wrong but isn't this sort of periodization common and has been i've certainly heard of it before i came to these boards?


----------



## TwoWalks (Nov 28, 2003)

GP been here only a short time but already realize you have come up with great program and have a great willingness to share.

The Recognition is well deserved ... Congratulations.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

So when are you going to start sending us some autographed copies of the magazine?  I'm first on the list!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tenxyearsxgone *_
> how come that article doesn't give you credit for that routine?  And mistake me if i'm wrong but isn't this sort of periodization common and has been i've certainly heard of it before i came to these boards?



Doesn't give me credit?? My name is right on top of the article.

Yes, this program is a "form" of periodization, but it has not been utilized in this manner before. Most periodiztion programs only use weight/reps as their basis and they are usually broken up into longer macro, mini, and microcycles. 

I find my cyclical approach to work better for most, especially the more advanced, and it keeps peoples' minds fresher as well.


----------



## gopro (Nov 28, 2003)

ROCK, TWO WALKS, BLUE CORSAIR, RANDY, PROPHET, TANK (MY BRO), RISSOLE (P/RR/S VET), DEADBOLT, MUDGE, VAR, JERSEY...


A huge and sincere thanks to all of you for taking the time to say the things you have. I really love all you guys!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

I think he was looking for GoPro instead of Eric


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm on my way out to buy it tonight after work! Can't wait!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

I get a signed copy


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I get a signed copy


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I get a signed copy



Will you sign a copy for me J'BO.... And spray some of your
sweet perfume on it too


----------



## JJJ (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey gopro (or anyone) what issue is it? november? Where a bit slow with the mags here in Sweden.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> RISSOLE (P/RR/S VET)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

Randy...i will sign a copy and rub it all over GP


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Now I'm hurt


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_


Suck up!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry...gp is mine


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sorry...gp is mine


And you would be one lucky lady to have such a good guy!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

i would be...now i just have to ask him if i can be his


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i would be...now i just have to ask him if i can be his


You don't need to ask. Your J'bo, just take him!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

ok i will  let you know how it goes


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok i will  let you know how it goes


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I get a signed copy



Hmmmm, a signed copy, huh? I may have to charge you for that! What will I accept as payment? 

Any ideas fellas


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_



Ok buddy...you get one too!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 29, 2003)

throw me a pm and let me know what you would like


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Now I'm hurt



Don't be hurt...you see, after J'bo finishes "paying" me for HER signed copy, her perfume will be ALL OVER ME, so by rubbing the mag on me, you will get plenty of J'bos intoxicating scent!


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Hey gopro (or anyone) what issue is it? november? Where a bit slow with the mags here in Sweden.



February 2004


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Don't be hurt...you see, after J'bo finishes "paying" me for HER signed copy, her perfume will be ALL OVER ME, so by rubbing the mag on me, you will get plenty of J'bos intoxicating scent!


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> And you would be one lucky lady to have such a good guy!



Why thank you my friend. You just may get 2 signed copies!


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> throw me a pm and let me know what you would like



Where shall I start????


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 29, 2003)

thats up to you hun


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Why thank you my friend. You just may get 2 signed copies!


Whooo Yhooo!


----------



## MikeKy (Nov 29, 2003)

Careful GoPro, she might just hurt you, LOL......


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 29, 2003)

Hurt him  I will be gentle at first


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Don't be hurt...you see, after J'bo finishes "paying" me for HER signed copy, her perfume will be ALL OVER ME, so by rubbing the mag on me, you will get plenty of J'bos intoxicating scent!



For some reason, that doesn't sound very appealing  
I got a better idea.  I tattoo my signature on her boobie. Then when we are done having fun she can pay you for her signed copy, and you can experience the souvenier of smelling my cologne on her body.   <j/k>


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

randy...that was very creative and quite funny


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

Why thanks J'bo   It was all for your honor


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> randy...that was very creative and quite funny



Creative and funny yes...gonna happen...no way Jose! LOL, sorry there Randy, think you'll have to settle for my idea!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Creative and funny yes...gonna happen...no way Jose! LOL, sorry there Randy, think you'll have to settle for my idea!



Think your right hun...i think he might have to settle for your idea


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 30, 2003)

Congrats gopro!


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Darkkmind *_
> Congrats gopro!



Thanks very much!


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Think your right hun...i think he might have to settle for your idea



J'bo I do respect your thoughts, but thanks I don't settle for 2nd hand scents. 

You enjoy your payement Gpro ... Just try not to wrinkle the pages in your magazine


----------



## gopro (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> J'bo I do respect your thoughts, but thanks I don't settle for 2nd hand scents.
> 
> You enjoy your payement Gpro ... Just try not to wrinkle the pages in your magazine



LOL!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

that would be hard wouldnt it


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> that would be hard wouldnt it



Keep the intimate matters between yourselves


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

dont worry we do


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

You can tape it though, and send it to Crash.. He can add it to his collection


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> You can tape it though, and send it to Crash.. He can add it to his collection


 Good one Randy!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

I think we will keep our business off of tape and away from IM


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

Ahhhhh your no fun J'Bo


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

my name is Jenny not Jenna


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I think we will keep our business off of tape and away from IM



Yes we will, but that will not stop us from making our own private little video...right J???


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

Ha ha...someone is trying to get blackmail worthy material now


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ha ha...someone is trying to get blackmail worthy material now



Nahhh, but a little Tommy Lee/Pam Anderson thing...


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

i dont know what that is


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 2, 2003)

WOW!!  Congrats COACH!!!  I am buying that issue TODAY!!!  I am not at all surprised though,  YOU ARE THE BEST!!  LUcky me, I have YOU as MY coach!!!

LOVE YA ERIC!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i dont know what that is


S  E  X   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

SEX 

Sorry i am a virgin


----------



## y2gt (Dec 2, 2003)

Sweet. Congratulations man! Your plan definitely is a good one. I've been using it on and off for awhile now. Keep up the good work GP.


----------



## TKEYellow (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratz GoPro, I'm seeing good results from this program and you definately deserve the honor of having it printed!


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> Sweet. Congratulations man! Your plan definitely is a good one. I've been using it on and off for awhile now. Keep up the good work GP.



Thanks so much. I appreciate you adding to this thread!


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TKEYellow *_
> Congratz GoPro, I'm seeing good results from this program and you definately deserve the honor of having it printed!



And thanks so much for your comments too. Its nice to have good friends around here


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

I like the whoring in here better  

I like braggin that i get special GP treatment


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> WOW!!  Congrats COACH!!!  I am buying that issue TODAY!!!  I am not at all surprised though,  YOU ARE THE BEST!!  LUcky me, I have YOU as MY coach!!!
> 
> LOVE YA ERIC!



Thanks honey. And let me say here in public that I COULD NOT have a better student than this gal Sapphire right here! She listens, does all I ask, works her butt off, and never bitches!

Love you too. Hope you like the article (you may just be on this program soon).


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> SEX
> 
> Sorry i am a virgin



Did your nose just grow like a foot when you wrote this??


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I like the whoring in here better
> 
> I like braggin that i get special GP treatment



Lucky lady...


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Did your nose just grow like a foot when you wrote this??



No  Ok a bit 

And Yes i am lucky...and so are you


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2003)

AH HA!!!
Caught ya!!!
So this is where all da whooring goes on!!!
   
  Hiya GP


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i dont know what that is



Randy connecting J'BO to lie detector test 
And yes, I would say that beak grew 6 inches at least 



AND THE VERDICT IS......................  >>>>>>>>GUILTY


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> No  Ok a bit
> 
> And Yes i am lucky...and so are you




Ahhh how sweet >>>  :  :


----------



## katie64 (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations Eric, how wonderful for you, awesome


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Randy connecting J'BO to lie detector test
> And yes, I would say that beak grew 6 inches at least
> 
> ...



Actually no word of a lie...i dont know what Tommy Lee/ Pam did  But your right i am not a virgin 

Randy...yah i know...he is a sweety


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Come on J'BO, where ya been?   Anyway, here are the famous celebrities..   I never owned any of the material, but certainly couldn't help but know who they are. (Wait! my nose is growing -- just kidding)  They must of flashed through the media a few thousand times.

http://att.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,10958,00.html


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

Cool...now i know what i want for Xmas...damn i am outta the loop  Thanks Randy


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't thank me, I had nothing to do with it


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Congratulations Eric, how wonderful for you, awesome



Hey there! Thanks so much!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thanks honey. And let me say here in public that I COULD NOT have a better student than this gal Sapphire right here! She listens, does all I ask, works her butt off, and never bitches!
> 
> Love you too. Hope you like the article (you may just be on this program soon).



Awww what a sweetie pie!   

Oh yeah I would LOVE to be on this program!!!   

J'Bo you are a very lucky girl!!!  Psssst.. he even even cuter in person...   and don't let all those muscles fool you.. he is ALSO exceptionally intelligent.  So much for the dumb musclehead stereotype!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Cool...now i know what i want for Xmas...damn i am outta the loop  Thanks Randy


Sometimes being out of the loop is the best place to be!! 

And You are NOT a virgin!   I am...


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Randy! How are u ????


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Awww what a sweetie pie!
> 
> Oh yeah I would LOVE to be on this program!!!
> ...



Me Lucky? How come? he isnt mine just yet. His plane hasent arrived...but i am watching for it  On top of being a hotty, an intellect, he is also a sweetheart


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmm good point J!!  When he gets there THEN you will both GET lucky.. .I mean BE lucky.


----------



## gopro (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow, we are so off topic...but for once I don't mind!  

Continue girls........


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

Well we are both lucky...however the getting lucky doesnt come right away people


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Randy! How are u ????



Well hi there Sapphire, where ya been? (I missed ya).
I'm doing better thanks for asking.  I'm just getting over a very bad cold.  Today is the first day for awhile now that I think I am actually not coughing. 

How are you doing Sapphire my sweet?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well we are both lucky...however the getting lucky doesnt come right away people



No of course not...  at LEAST an hour or two after he steps off the plane!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Wow, we are so off topic...but for once I don't mind!
> 
> Continue girls........


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well hi there Sapphire, where ya been? (I missed ya).
> I'm doing better thanks for asking.  I'm just getting over a very bad cold.  Today is the first day for awhile now that I think I am actually not coughing.
> 
> How are you doing Sapphire my sweet?



Hey Randy!

I have been doing well, working and working out ALOT!  Oh you poor thing you!!   Do you take echinacea?  I do and haven't been sick in YEARS!  2 weeks on, one week off the whole winter.
It's freezing here in NY!  Snow predicted for this weekend too.  BLAH!!!  I need sunshine!  Don't be a stranger....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> No of course not...  at LEAST an hour or two after he steps off the plane!!



well we will just have to see about that  i am not as easy as i sound


----------



## firestorm (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The Feb 2004 issue of Musclemag International magazine just came out and P/RR/S is on the cover! The full article is on page 46! I'm excited about this one and am hoping to do alot more with this program. Maybe even a video




Gopro I sent you a Pm regarding this outstanding news my man and all I can say is you rightfully deserved having your work published.  You have way too many people here that have trained using your training phylosophies that can verify it's tried and proven.  Congratulations G. We're ALL proud of you!!!  
Friend for life,
Fire


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> No of course not...  at LEAST an hour or two after he steps off the plane!!




Hey Sapp...c'mon, you know I work my charms faster than that


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Power/rep Range/shock Hits Print!*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Gopro I sent you a Pm regarding this outstanding news my man and all I can say is you rightfully deserved having your work published.  You have way too many people here that have trained using your training phylosophies that can verify it's tried and proven.  Congratulations G. We're ALL proud of you!!!
> Friend for life,
> Fire



Can't thank you enough for this post. You have always been a true friend to me here on IM!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Hey Sapp...c'mon, you know I work my charms faster than that


How would I know anything about YOUR charms??? I will just have to ask J about that!!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> How would I know anything about YOUR charms??? I will just have to ask J about that!!!



True...you know nothing about it!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

Well you two....regardless of how charming he may be...i just dont play that way


----------



## TwoWalks (Dec 4, 2003)

Sitting and looking into my crystal ball at the future, I see people in Gyms all over the world saying - "I do the P/rr/s, don't you?


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> Sitting and looking into my crystal ball at the future, I see people in Gyms all over the world saying - "I do the P/rr/s, don't you?



hehehehe... I LOVE IT!! (thanks for that 2walks)


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well you two....regardless of how charming he may be...i just dont play that way


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

sorry it wont happen.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> True...you know nothing about it!


Nope.. you certainly are NOT charming when you are kicking my ass into shape...  MEAN is more like it!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well you two....regardless of how charming he may be...i just dont play that way



Good for you Babe!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks sapph...i am glad that some of us can control ourselves


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Nope.. you certainly are NOT charming when you are kicking my ass into shape...  MEAN is more like it!!



My "meanness" is what got you to where you are today, and will get you to where you will be tomorrow...

...up for it??


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2003)

I moved this to open chat because it has turned into a stupid post whore thread.


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Prince


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Randy!
> 
> I have been doing well, working and working out ALOT!  Oh you poor thing you!!   Do you take echinacea?  I do and haven't been sick in YEARS!  2 weeks on, one week off the whole winter.
> It's freezing here in NY!  Snow predicted for this weekend too.  BLAH!!!  I need sunshine!  Don't be a stranger....



Glad to hear your doing well Sapphire .  It can definately make the world of difference working out.  It has a way of making ya feel much better.  

Now as far as "Echinacea"  I can't say I ever heard of that.  But if it boosts your immune system that well,  I will most definately have to check into it.  I couldn't believe I caught a cold after being the vitamin head that I am.  I take like 12 a night .   Maybe I will just have to add Echinacea to my collection. I will check it out on the net.  Sorry to hear of your bad weather in NY.  But you have to look on the bright side.  You can play in the snow and make snowmen and I can't     Well nice talking with you Sapphire, and I won't be a stranger.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> My "meanness" is what got you to where you are today, and will get you to where you will be tomorrow...
> 
> ...up for it??



Oh YES Meanie!!  Hurt me !!  Hurt me BAD!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Glad to hear your doing well Sapphire .  It can definately make the world of difference working out.  It has a way of making ya feel much better.
> 
> Now as far as "Echinacea"  I can't say I ever heard of that.  But if it boosts your immune system that well,  I will most definately have to check into it.  I couldn't believe I caught a cold after being the vitamin head that I am.  I take like 12 a night .   Maybe I will just have to add Echinacea to my collection. I will check it out on the net.  Sorry to hear of your bad weather in NY.  But you have to look on the bright side.  You can play in the snow and make snowmen and I can't     Well nice talking with you Sapphire, and I won't be a stranger.



Echinacea ROCKS!  It is a flower... works like a charm!  I swear by it.  You can get it anywhere... I only take vitamin c and echinecea and I am NEVER sick!  I'll build a snowman in your honor, how's that???


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Kewl Sapphire,  that Echinacea sounds like a powerful flower.
Now that I know the type of flower you like, all I have to do is find one to send ya  

AHHHHHHHHHHHH and building a snowman in my honor.  
That makes me feel very special Sappire...  That's sweet


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Kewl Sapphire,  that Echinacea sounds like a powerful flower.
> Now that I know the type of flower you like, all I have to do is find one to send ya
> 
> ...



It's a pretty flower.. sorta like a pink daisy!  I could a flower right about now....  sorta feeling down today.

You're nice Randy ....


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 4, 2003)

Eric....I'm late to say it but I sure do mean it:  CONGRATULATIONS!

I'll have to pick up a copy!  (hopefully it's still the issue out everywhere)

They should have taken photos of you demonstrating the exercises.  Had they checked with me first I could have told them before it was too late!


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I moved this to open chat because it has turned into a stupid post whore thread.



Sad isn't it...


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Eric....I'm late to say it but I sure do mean it:  CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> I'll have to pick up a copy!  (hopefully it's still the issue out everywhere)
> ...



LOL, thanks sweetie! Soon maybe I can have photos of myself in my articles. Soon I will do a good photoshoot with updated pics.

The issue is out everywhere...its the Feb 2004.

And yes, they should have checked with you.


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Who you kidding gopro......you love every minute of it


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2003)

yes, and I blame Randy!


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Who me


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

No X-mas presents for you this year Prince


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2003)

as if you would get me anything.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

GP loves the attention dont let him fool anyone


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

its hard to fool a fool


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> as if you would get me anything.




How about a nice lump of coal  

No honestly I was up half the night last night thinking of what I could get Prince for X-mas this year   All I could come up with was to contribute to your website forum by purchasing an elite member subscription...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 4, 2003)

Better late than never...

Congrats buddy.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Who you kidding gopro......you love every minute of it



Oh man Randy You have GP PEGGED!!  He is loving all the attention.. OH GP you are such a hottie, OH GP you are so sweet, OH GP you are such a great coach!  OH WAIT THAT WAS ME!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Now anyone that would tell you they wouldn't love that is either gay, a liar, or both


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Now anyone that would tell you they wouldn't love that is either gay, a liar, or both


Or from New Zealand....


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Better late than never...
> 
> Congrats buddy.



Thanks buddy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_and P/RR/S is on the cover



Can someone fill me in?


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Gopro just announced that his weight lifting program Power, Rep Range and Shock is being published in the new Iron Magazine.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

What month?


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm thinking either December or January...
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Burner?  You know?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

February 2004


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Gopro just announced that his weight lifting program Power, Rep Range and Shock is being published in the new Iron Magazine.



Close...

It is on stands NOW and is in the Feb 2004 issue of MUSCLEMAG INTERNATIONAL magazine.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

thats what i said hun 

BTW why the heck is Feb 2004 out on stands in Dec 2003


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Ok now I'm confused...

What month is this article in?  
You mention the 2nd publishing is in feb 2004, but what is the first?   Like JBO says, they don't always offer the active month.  They may be ahead or behind.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

GP's article is out on stands NOW  its FEB 2004...you talka, reada english Randy?


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Why Yes J'Bo, But I just like to hear you say it again


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

feb 2004 feb 2004 feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004feb 2004

Got it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks gorgeous.


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Now what month was that again J'BO?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 6, 2003)

You are mean, vicious and for your crimes against J'Bo you have to die.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

Good thing I held up my cross


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 6, 2003)

Damn mirrors!  I'd love for once to get a close shave, but those mirrors never work.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

I broke the mirror and used cross instead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 6, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## gopro (Dec 7, 2003)

We are so on topic here...LOL


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, back to topic,  The magazine month is Feb 2004.
I think that was right  .  Was that correct J'Bo?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> We are so on topic here...LOL



Yea I hear you G, my Journal turned into a damn ho thread too.  Well I'll tell you I'm going out and buying the Magazine. Feb isn't out yet right?  I know they come out early but not this early correct?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2003)

Picked up my copy yesterday GoPro. AWESOME article. That's great man.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 7, 2003)

Good news rock I didn't know it was out yet.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2003)

Will i get it over here, i've been lookin...


----------



## gopro (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Picked up my copy yesterday GoPro. AWESOME article. That's great man.



Thanks as always buddy!


----------



## gopro (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Will i get it over here, i've been lookin...



Don't know? Hope so!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 7, 2003)

Riss, Australians are so non chalant' and laid back that you could be expecting that issue to hit your new stands by spring of 2005. hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 7, 2003)

HEY GOPRO, Why doesn't anyone work at your office on a Sunday to take my order for Redline!!!!!    I'm working and feel other should do so also so I can order stuff while I'm supposed to be working!!!  hahahaha


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2003)

Austrailians receive their copies quicker,  they come by kangaroo


----------



## firestorm (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice quads on the Roo. Needs calf work though


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2003)

which one, the mother or baby?


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2003)

Rissole boxes with em


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey gopro, can we mail you copies for autographs?  I'll send you a whole pile, then I'll sell 'em on eBay and get soooooooo RICH!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> which one, the mother or baby?



Well lets look at that pictue AGAIN RANDY!!!!  Can you see the baby roos legs?  I DON'T THINK SO, THEY ARE IN THE POUCH!!  Look at the  BIG MAMMA ROO.  don't look at her face look at HER legs and you tell me,,, who (besides me) needs the calf work in that photo?  you dumb bastard!!!   

********************8
hahahahahaha   had ya going, thought I was serious calling you a bastard.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Hey gopro, can we mail you copies for autographs?  I'll send you a whole pile, then I'll sell 'em on eBay and get soooooooo RICH!!


I had the same idea, let's go into business together!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

no ones gettin my signed copy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Not after it's been rubbed all over GoPro!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

That was some funny shit boys  
The plight of all Aussies "big quads and no calves"


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

You burn all the muscle off running from the Kangaroos! I know how it is!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

They're bloody vicious things  You should see the koalas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Fair crack of the whip there mate!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Fair dinkum, thats bonza mate!! You should fit right in


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you, thank you!! All them "Sheila's" love me!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

How do know so much?? Go on, interpret my bit from that other thread to prove yourself a true Aussie!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

I tried, haven't gotten that far in Aussie 101!


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 8, 2003)

Well, I guess I will pull stumps for the day?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Mikey thats a good one too  Finished work for the day...


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2003)

Stumps are fun, as long as they are small enough.  I just hook a chain around em and pull em out with my truck 



> _*Originally posted by MikeKy *_
> Well, I guess I will pull stumps for the day?


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2003)

FS,
I think you better look again you dufus.  I can clearly see a baby roos legs... Here FS borrow my glasses  (maybe the sun was in your eyes).   Now the mamma naturally has bigger legs, but that doesn't mean that one can't comment on how nice the baby roo's quads are for it's size   (bet you thought I was serious about calling you a dufus )



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well lets look at that pictue AGAIN RANDY!!!!  Can you see the baby roos legs?  I DON'T THINK SO, THEY ARE IN THE POUCH!!  Look at the  BIG MAMMA ROO.  don't look at her face look at HER legs and you tell me,,, who (besides me) needs the calf work in that photo?  you dumb bastard!!!
> 
> ********************8
> hahahahahaha   had ya going, thought I was serious calling you a bastard.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

dufus  thats the funniest word


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dufus  thats the funniest word




That word is a classic!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> They're bloody vicious things  You should see the koalas


Nothing personnel M8 but you can keep australia.  You guys have the most poisonous snakes in the world including the only one that actually attacks humans when unprevolked.  You have worlds most poisonous spiders, biggest spiders, and Number 1 in serveral other species as the most dangerous and poisionest.  I'd only come there wearing a suit of armor and still be nervous. hahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats why we're so hardcore 
Its not that bad mate..... The only thing i gotta worry about is Brown snakes (found one in the back yard on Sunday) And white tail spiders....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

i hate snakes  and spiders and frogs


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh speaking of FROGS J,, they have the most poisonous Frogs in the world also that can actually kill a human.   Damn Aussies.  What are they doing making animals and reptiles like this!!!!


----------



## Craft (Dec 8, 2003)

Whats wrong with poor little frogs? what about a tiny little tree frog?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

We'll protect you J'Bo! Or Ris and FS will, I don't do spiders.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thats why we're so hardcore
> Its not that bad mate..... The only thing i gotta worry about is Brown snakes (found one in the back yard on Sunday) And white tail spiders....



Yea well what about the amazon jack rabbits your country has Riss. I hear you feed em steroids.  My brother in law was there and said he was almost run down by a momouth sized jack rabbit and my brother in law ran away from it on a golf course.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> We'll protect you J'Bo! Or Ris and FS will, I don't do spiders.



Hey speak for yourself Rock!!!  I'll hold J'bo alright but RIS your holding me!!!  And I don't mean in a lovey dovey way so don't get any ideas.  Your carrying me and Jen in your arms so we're not near the ground!  Hope your getting strong M8.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

While you guys are doing that and playing with frogs, I'll be here posting rumors about y'all!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> Whats wrong with poor little frogs? what about a tiny little tree frog?


Nothing wrong with tree frogs Craft but I'm talking about sick little bastards in Aussie that kill ya. They are not normal frogs they are warped little creatures.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh speaking of FROGS J,, they have the most poisonous Frogs in the world also that can actually kill a human.   Damn Aussies.  What are they doing making animals and reptiles like this!!!!



Fire...are you trying to keep me from visiting Rissy 

Craft...i once nailed a frog to the floor of the barn with a HUGE stake  then it dissapeared  seriously

Rock...thanks hun 

Fire...ok rissy can carry us...but your too damn big...i will ride on his back and he can carry you like a baby 

Rock...rumors are funny 

Fire...i hate them all


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

hahahaha  good post J'Bo


----------



## Craft (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Craft...i once nailed a frog to the floor of the barn with a HUGE stake  then it dissapeared  seriously



lmao...  too f'in funny!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

You guys are too much....
Fire would never jeep me from my J  and mate... them Jack rabbits are called Hares.... Dufus.... 
I promise if anyone comes over i'll protect them  I'm all Aussie bushman  Have you guys seen a show over there call "All Aussie Adventures" Its a comedy, ment to look serious but the guy doin it is an Aussie stand up comedian.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> They're bloody vicious things  You should see the koalas



Australia is unique because of all the cute creatures that are so evil.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2003)

hahahahaha  good post Satan.

No I've never seen that show Ris! Sounds like it would be funny though


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

I'll be the prince and save J'bo from the poisonous frog.  But I like Rock don't do spiders


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Randy!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi TGS


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2003)

Randy is back. hello young man


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Just getting ready to turn in


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey there FS...how's it going sir


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2003)

Taking a break from these post whores myself there Randy


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hate to be a party pooper here, but have to hit the sack gentlemen...


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hope to hook up with ya both tomorrow


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2003)

Ok Randy take it light. I'll be back next saturday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Leg day killed me.  I almost lost it on the 500 pound leg press!  Work out buddies are essential.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Australia is unique because of all the cute creatures that are so evil.




Hey Fire, i get comedy channel back on soon and it's usually on that... i'll tape a few episodes and send it over, it's classic


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey TGS are you doin P,RR,S as well??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Huh?  Too much work lately, please clarify.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Leg day killed me.  I almost lost it on the 500 pound leg press!  Work out buddies are essential.


You said that, so i thought you might be training with GP's power rep range shock programme...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

No, just showing up to the gym and working out then going home...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> 
> Hey Fire, i get comedy channel back on soon and it's usually on that... i'll tape a few episodes and send it over, it's classic



Sounds like a plan my friend. I'd enjoy seeing it.  I was just watching the crocodile hunter an hour ago in fact.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

That guys such a tool 

The thing i like about him is he's actually legit about how much he loves animals, he's doin some serious shit here in Oz


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2003)

Yea I believe it. He is amazing.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

All the money he makes he's buying land for nature reserves or something...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

NO.... the correct term is "CRIKEY"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Australia is unique because of all the cute creatures that are so evil.



Are you talking about Ris here? 

Ris...i would trust you with my life babe 

I have to deal with killer monekys in Jan 

Gp is gonna kill you guys for whoring here...you all better run and hide.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

Good advice j'bo! Ris- carry me!


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Kewl Rissole....I admire those that care for animals.... I am an animal lover myself...


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Damn TGS...500 lbs...., you must have legs of steel


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

I workout at home, and no longer have a leg press.
I used to have one, but it was taking up so much room in the backyard I got rid of it.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Today is incline bench, fly's and pec dec for me...and a few legs as well


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2003)

EXCUSE ME! WHAT THE FU%K IS GOING ON IN HERE!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

i tried  to stop them...but they kept on going...sorry.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry, it's just fun to whore in Gpros thread


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Actually, just got carried away, forgot what thread I was in


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2003)

Alright I'll have to buy the magazine to make up for it....how's that


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Are you talking about Ris here?
> 
> Ris...i would trust you with my life babe


 Would you 



> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Good advice j'bo! Ris- carry me!


Not likely fatso.... 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i tried  to stop them...but they kept on going...sorry.


Listen to the crawler..... Brown noser....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

Brown noser? who me  never 

Yes i would trust you


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

silly girl.... 



I would defend my queen to the death


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

thanks baby


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

*sticks chest out*


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 9, 2003)

GP, your article was well written by the way. i'm saving it for you to sign in March my brother!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Not likely fatso....


  You said you would love me no matter how big I got!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME! WHAT THE FU%K IS GOING ON IN HERE!


uhmm, J'bo PM'd us all and said, "Hey, let's go whore up GoPro's thread." So you know us, we had to follow J'Bo!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You said you would love me no matter how big I got!


 as long as you get ripped in april...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> uhmm, J'bo PM'd us all and said, "Hey, let's go whore up GoPro's thread." So you know us, we had to follow J'Bo!


Yeah, yeah..  what he said...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> as long as you get ripped in april...


Oh, I'll be ripped. I'm thinking 235 w/ 33% BF. Best I've ever looked


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

I did not


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Don't lie J'bo. Not a good way to keep a relationship going! GoPros will honor your honesty!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

Relationship   whats going on here? plus i dont lie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

You and Gopro! Just tell him you told us to come whore in here and everything will be fine


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

GoPro and i dont have a relationship otherthan flirting and friendship...right GP.


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GoPro and i dont have a relationship otherthan flirting and friendship...right GP.



Flirting and friendship (with potential)....


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Flirting and friendship (with potential)....



Just curious... potential for WHAT???


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GoPro and i dont have a relationship otherthan flirting and friendship...right GP.


That's enough isn't it?! It's the best kind!!! Wake up J'Bo!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I did not


......liar......


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> ......liar......


THANK YOU RIS!!  I don't know what she's thinking.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Typical... trying to bail on the truth and save face......
that womans just gotta learn to tell the truth, i smack my kids for that.....
Now there's a thought,
Oh J'Bo.... COME HERE AND BEND OVER NOW MISSY 
Oooo just got myself all excited...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Smacking your kids reminds you to smack J'bo?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

No no no..... smacking for lying.... smack J'Bo.... oh forget it. 
All i gotta do is think about J's butt for 1 milli second....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Where do your kids fit in there?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

his kids have fun with me btw  

and yes potential is good.

i am awake. perhaps you should let someone else know he should wake up and smell the coffee beans


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Who we talking about here J'bo? I don't know if I would openly tell everyone Ris's kids have fun with you considering the subject manner Ris was referring to!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

what subject matter?
was he talking about my booty again?
his kids and wife and i will all have a blast this year.
not talkin about anyone in particular


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am awake. perhaps you should let someone else know he should wake up and smell the coffee beans



I did!!  Believe me I did!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

All Ris EVER talks about is your booty!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I did!!  Believe me I did!!


Are you sure Sapphire?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you sure Sapphire?


Yup I am sure!

Are we talking about the same thing here???


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I did!!  Believe me I did!!



Oh yes i am sure...thanks hun...its all good 

Rock...you arent talking about the same thing here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Gotta come clean. I got lost on this thread about 20 posts ago. Just trying to keep up....not working.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> All Ris EVER talks about is your booty!


Take a look to the left bud and tell me if there's anything better to talk about....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey, I'm not complaining! Just stating the obvious!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

It is abit obvious isn't it....


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2003)

What a nice ass you have Rissole


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey did J'bo hook up with gopro yet?  I wanna hear all the details


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh yes i am sure...thanks hun...its all good
> 
> Rock...you arent talking about the same thing here



I know it's all good with You Sweetie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I know it's all good with You Sweetie!


All thanks Sapphire! It's all good with you too!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> All thanks Sapphire! It's all good with you too!



It's all PRETTY good with me!  I had to skip working out tonight cause I have a bad head cold with a cough.  I am a sickie. 
 

BUT besides THAT it's all GOOD!!  Rock Baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Sorry about that! Take a shot of whiskey and head to bed! Hope you feel better!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

Sounds good especially the sleeping part!  Maybe a small glass of wine, THEN bed!  Thanks...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Rock

I actually feel worse today... I am hoping it's NOT THE FLU!!!  I came home from work early and went back to bed.

Opps is GP gona be mad at me cause I an chatting with you in his thread.  I hope not...


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Rock
> 
> I actually feel worse today... I am hoping it's NOT THE FLU!!!  I came home from work early and went back to bed.
> ...



You are just lucky I like you both so much girl...otherwise I'd have to bitch slap you both!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 11, 2003)

no hookin up Randy...sorry no signed copy either


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Rock
> 
> I actually feel worse today... I am hoping it's NOT THE FLU!!!  I came home from work early and went back to bed.
> ...


Sorry Sapphire. Take it easy and I hope you get better soon. I like Thera-flu when I'm down!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You are just lucky I like you both so much girl...otherwise I'd have to bitch slap you both!


Talking about J'Bo and Sapphire? Yeah, women huh?!?


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Talking about J'Bo and Sapphire? Yeah, women huh?!?



Women, can't live with em, can't live without em...GOD's cruelest joke.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

But most pleasurable sight!


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> But most pleasurable sight!



Nothing more beautiful on God's green earth than a stunning woman.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

Or a great


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'll second both of you on that! But J'bo, on a woman!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You are just lucky I like you both so much girl...otherwise I'd have to bitch slap you both!



Oh GP!  You would never bitch slap ME!!!   You are big sweetie pie!  AND I am very sick... I feel like a giant piece of poop.  I slept until 1 today.  Don't you feel bad for me?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Sorry Sapphire. Take it easy and I hope you get better soon. I like Thera-flu when I'm down!


Hey Rock 

I will take Thera Flu tonight before bed... I am supposed to go to a party tonight with my BF.....  and I feel so sick.  Hopefully I feel better by 8!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Don't push it Sapphire. Nothing worsens a cold or the flu more than being out in the cold, and being active at night! Take it easy, have your BF come take care of you!


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your Flu Sapphire.  Hope you feel better soon.
I had it about 2-3 weeks ago myself it was awful.  It started with a sore throad then went to sinus congestion, sneezing and runny eyes, then to a dry hacking cough that kept me up for like 3 days.
Sure glad it's gone, it lasted about 2 weeks .   

I am supposed to go to a party as well tomorrow night, which I guess officially you can is tonight with my gf.  It is her X-mas party.  It looks like I grew a bit though, can't fit into my darn sportcoat .  Looks like a new one is in order for this year.  I think this time I will buy one a bit larger for some growth potential 

Well I hope you enjoyed your party and felt better.. 



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Rock
> 
> I will take Thera Flu tonight before bed... I am supposed to go to a party tonight with my BF.....  and I feel so sick.  Hopefully I feel better by 8!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Sapphire, hope your feeling better. Just to let you know, I'm sick now too!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Well I'm not coming in here for a few weeks, I don't want any of you getting me sick.  I haven't had the flu in over 6 years.  Just my luck I'd be the 1st to be stricken with a new strain and they will name it "cyber flu"


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

C'mon, come join us! Flu is such fun!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

yeaa right, I have a memory and I didn't like it very much expecially since I was working and it was New Years Eve.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, I hope you don't get sick. It's really a bugger!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

I hear ya Rock. I probably won't. I rarely get sick and I may get 1 cold a year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Good for you!! Gotta keep training and throwing those superman weights around!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

oh now, I don't know about Superman.  There are pleanty of guys here blowing me away such as Ris but I'm hoping to close the gap.  On the whole, I'm happy with my progress expecially after that long layoff and being riddled with injuries.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

I dont lift that well....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

You and Ris both are putting up alot of weight! So is Tank, but he's just a giant!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Tanks a monster


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Yep that he is!  Hard to beat because not only does he train hard and heavy, he knows all the ins and outs... much of which I forgot over the years.   I never trained seriously as I've been doing without steroids and cutting drugs so it was much easier.  NOw it's like...scratching and stealing for every little gain.  Big difference.  I don't like this natural shit guys. hahahaha   "show me the needle"  J/K


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey stop winging... i cant even use ANY of the shit you guys use...
I would if i could though  another good reason to move...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

You can live with me and the missus Ris!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

You used to do Steriods Fire?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You can live with me and the missus Ris!


 I dont think my tribe would fit in.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Sure ya would, we'd keep the Kangaroos under the desk.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You used to do Steriods Fire?



Actually Rock I 'abused' them not just used them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'd like to talk to you about that sometime!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Are you ok now?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Talk about it anytime, no secrets here.  Yes I'm totally healthy and thank you for asking.  Any questions about them please feel free to shoot away.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks Fire, i've got a ton of questions. New to this aspect.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

I should start a new thread for that though so we don't whore too much in here.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

go to the journal whore thread I'll meet you there.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey GUYS!!

 I am still sick and it's starting to piss me off...  sorry to hear you caught my germs Rock!!  It stinks no???  I still worked out, a real trooper or dummy, not sure which!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2003)

Did you feel better after the w/o or worse? That'll answer your question. It sucks, but I'm honored to have your germs shared with me! 

Luckily I have 4 days off of work!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Did you feel better after the w/o or worse? That'll answer your question. It sucks, but I'm honored to have your germs shared with me!
> 
> Luckily I have 4 days off of work!



Actually I DID feel a bit better after working out.  My trainer took it easy on me... cause he knew how bad I felt.

Well it was MY honor to share my germs...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

So you have a trainer? How often do you use a trainer?


----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> So you have a trainer? How often do you use a trainer?



I'M HER TRAINER!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey man! You can't take ALL the awesome women here!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'M HER TRAINER!


He's a bit slow.... isn't he....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Who's slow?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

GOPRO may be J'Bo's trainer but she and I do "cardio work" (if ya call it work) together!  lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Awww, good one man!! LOL


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

Yea I thought so too Rock hahahaha  I love getting a dig on GP every once in awhile. hahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

LOL


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> GOPRO may be J'Bo's trainer but she and I do "cardio work" (if ya call it work) together!  lol



Love ya buddy but...ehem...you wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No, I'm not J bo's trainer, I am Sapphire's trainer for real. We do it all online and have been doing so for about 6 months now. And damn she is a good client!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Gopro, can you PM me the going rate to be your client?


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Gopro, can you PM me the going rate to be your client?



Click on the bodyfx link under my sig. Then click cybertraining.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

Rock wants to do cardio with GP 

Fire...GP isnt my trainer  HAN is  GP is a good friend


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ohhh, J'bo. That's just not right! Are you getting jealous?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

No not at all.


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ohhh, J'bo. That's just not right! Are you getting jealous?



No she isn't Rock....J bo is "over" my sorry butt, LOL.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

i will never be "over" your butt babe. its just a different kind of admiration thats all.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Gopro, can you PM me the going rate to be your client?


He's the BEST Rock!  Love my coachie poo!!!  Seriously he is awesome.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Love ya buddy but...ehem...you wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No, I'm not J bo's trainer, I am Sapphire's trainer for real. We do it all online and have been doing so for about 6 months now. And damn she is a good client!!



Thanks Hottie, ahhh.... I mean Coach Hottie


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> No she isn't Rock....J bo is "over" my sorry butt, LOL.


NO F'ING COMMENT...


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> NO F'ING COMMENT...



Hmmm, wondering what THIS one means??


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2003)

i dont know what that means either


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2003)

Dear Sapphire,

What did that comment mean?

Signed,

Gp and J 'bo aka confused


----------



## Rissole (Dec 18, 2003)

I think she was keen on you guys getting it on....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm a little curious myselfT


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Dear Sapphire,
> 
> What did that comment mean?
> ...



Dear GP and J'Bo

Rissy is CORRECT!!!  I wanted my two buds to hook the heck UP and I was frustratrated by YOUR comment GP. 
 

Signed,
Sapphire aka the retired cupid


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I think she was keen on you guys getting it on....




You are quick Ris!    and you have a great tush...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Where is Ris's tush? I want to see!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Are you feeling better Saph?


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Dear GP and J'Bo
> 
> Rissy is CORRECT!!!  I wanted my two buds to hook the heck UP and I was frustratrated by YOUR comment GP.
> ...



Well ladi da! Maybe you didn't take your cupid job seriously enough? Perhaps it is YOUR fault that J bo and I didn't hook up? Ever think of that? Huh?

(gopro awaits Sapp's wrath)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Dangerous game there Gopro! Very dangerous...


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you feeling better Saph?


Hi Rock!

YES I am finally feeling better... still coughing and stuffy, but no more fever and body aches!   

Thanks for asking Hun,  how are you feeling???


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well ladi da! Maybe you didn't take your cupid job seriously enough? Perhaps it is YOUR fault that J bo and I didn't hook up? Ever think of that? Huh?
> 
> (gopro awaits Sapp's wrath)




Well now GoPro... that is an interesting thought....  perhaps it IS my fault...  was I somehow remiss in my cupid duties??  Did I NOT encourage my beloved trainer and friend sufficiently? 

I have thought about this "suggestion" of yours objectively.   I believe I have come to a decision....
The answer is

NO F^&*'ing WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

If you were standing in front of me right now, I'd give you a swift kick in that tight little booty of yours.  WRATH????  You can only imagine my wrath....  Hell hath no fury like that of a cupid IGNORED!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Where is Ris's tush? I want to see!


Isn't that Ris's tush in his AVI????


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Rock!
> 
> YES I am finally feeling better... still coughing and stuffy, but no more fever and body aches!
> ...


Still under the weather, but feeling a lot less stress. Glad your feeling better. Wow, your germs really pack a whallup!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

hahaha  this thread got funny up there!!!  Poor Saph.  You guys shoulda gotten married so she would have felt better.  I wanted them together too Saphire!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

That would be a cool couple!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 21, 2003)

Holy people.
I did not want to bring this out in the open but apparently you have choosen to do so.  and i geuss since we are both open members here we should.

Sapphire...you did a great job and GP and i are friends and YES they could have been more, however things just did not turn out i geuss.

Fire/Rock...yes we would have been a great couple

GP...i have to comment on this backstage because i am not impressed with you blaming Sapphire on this...unless it was a reason unknown to me as to why you blame her. 

I believe happiness attracts great people...i was happy when GP and i were talking and making plans to meet...then happiness came into my life unexpectingly...now i am completely happy with a man that is perfectly made for J'Bo...no one plans these things however i thank Sapph and GP for bringing me happiness


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Well then we are very happy for you J'Bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks  and GP will find the love he is meant to be with when he is happy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah, GP, like you could point to anyone he wants!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 21, 2003)

i know that


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Holy people.
> I did not want to bring this out in the open but apparently you have choosen to do so.  and i geuss since we are both open members here we should.
> 
> ...



speaking for myself, saph and GP,  I'm sure nobody begudges you your happiness and in fact are all very happy for you. I know I am.  
Speaking for myself now,,, I just like to see my friends happy and I look as this as a victory.   Your happy and that is ONE friend down.  Now to work on getting GOPRO a Gal.  Who do I know close to Florida???? hummm  He will be difficult but I'm sure if we put our heads together we can have him married off by June.  lol


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 23, 2003)

OF COURSE GP was teasing me... he and I tease each other ALL the time.  It's what we do.

I am thrilled J'Bo is happy. GP is happy too, even without a wife...


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

I know everyone is happy that we are all happy.

Sapph...we also know that when you snooze you lose


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2003)

This thread is officially gay now...very very gay.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

See what happens when you let girls in GP?


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> See what happens when you let girls in GP?



Can't live without em, can't shoot em!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, you can shoot'em. But then you live with big burly guys for 40-50.


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Well, you can shoot'em. But then you live with big burly guys for 40-50.



Don't put down big burly guys! I'm one of them! But still, I'd prefer the company of a large breasted blonde chick than another one of myself anyday!

Girls...gotta love those creatures...even if you could NEVER understand one!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

there you go...another reason we did not work out. 
"big blonde breasted women"


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Haha, J'bo! We should have the option Gopro to hide certain replies from the women viewers!


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> there you go...another reason we did not work out.
> "big blonde breasted women"



I told you J'bo I was perfectly content with you just the way you are! Nobody could deny your beauty!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Haha, J'bo! We should have the option Gopro to hide certain replies from the women viewers!



Kiss my booty Mr  I sense your not gettin any lately Rock...is that true


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I told you J'bo I was perfectly content with you just the way you are! Nobody could deny your beauty!



Thats very sweet of you. I only go for blonde haired big boobed girls too so dont worry  jk


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

How can you be soo mean J'bo? Now i'm sad


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thats very sweet of you. I only go for blonde haired big boobed girls too so dont worry  jk



Now THERE is a comment I can get onboard with!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 24, 2003)

I even think this thread is getting gay. 

 I just came from the hair dresser and I am now blonder than I was before and my boobs are sorta big.  Can I go out with J'Bo????


----------



## gopro (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I even think this thread is getting gay.
> 
> I just came from the hair dresser and I am now blonder than I was before and my boobs are sorta big.  Can I go out with J'Bo????



No, but I'll take you out sexy girl....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 25, 2003)

No i will take one Sapphire to go please  

Rock...i was just joking honey...sorry


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2003)

I knew you were joking! Haha!!  I know you love me!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh man you guys and gals are killing me.  I just read all I've missed and yes you all made this a gay thread, J'BO your boobs are perfect.  Saphire babe nobody cares about your hair color any of us (including J'Bo) would take you no matter WHAT color it was.  GOpro.. you just a  funny ass nut... and lastly,,,Rock we all love you.  I only love ya in a manly man kinda way so don't go thinking that if ever we meet we'll be taking long cold showers together cause were NOT!!!!  HAHAHAHA


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

There's alot of pent up sexual tension in this thread


----------



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Sexual tension  hence  GAY THREAD.  GOOD JOB PEEPS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK TAKING A PERFECTLY GOOD THREAD AND TURNING INTO A GAY BAR.  LOL


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Whore gay bar..........


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 28, 2003)

Congradulations brother !! about time you get some recognition !! YOU ALWAYS HAVE MY RESPECT !!


----------



## gopro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Congradulations brother !! about time you get some recognition !! YOU ALWAYS HAVE MY RESPECT !!



Thank you sir! And you have mine!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> No, but I'll take you out sexy girl....



OK GP, it's a date... next time you are in Bellmore!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> No i will take one Sapphire to go please
> 
> Rock...i was just joking honey...sorry



AND J'Bo ... next time YOU are in Bellmore as well!!  


 :bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh man you guys and gals are killing me.  I just read all I've missed and yes you all made this a gay thread, J'BO your boobs are perfect.  Saphire babe nobody cares about your hair color any of us (including J'Bo) would take you no matter WHAT color it was.  GOpro.. you just a  funny ass nut... and lastly,,,Rock we all love you.  I only love ya in a manly man kinda way so don't go thinking that if ever we meet we'll be taking long cold showers together cause were NOT!!!!  HAHAHAHA



Awww  Thanks Fire!!!  You are the sweetest!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

What thread is this again?!?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What thread is this again?!?



Hi Rock!  I liked your pics you posted!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What thread is this again?!?



It's the one where Saphire said I was the "sweetest" Rock!!  Not Sweetest means number 1 without a question I finally won one!!!  I may not be the prettiest, hottest, handsomest or even biggest but Saph said sweetest so I WIN!! YEAAAY FOR ME.

Thank you Saphire for that wonderful compliment so now don't be slippen and calling someone else (like Rock) the sweetest now!! You'll have to call them other guys sumpthen else cause I already won that catigory.  kiss kiss  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Rock!  I liked your pics you posted!


Thanks Saph! I really like the new one you put up. Very sexy and you two look great together!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> It's the one where Saphire said I was the "sweetest" Rock!!  Not Sweetest means number 1 without a question I finally won one!!!  I may not be the prettiest, hottest, handsomest or even biggest but Saph said sweetest so I WIN!! YEAAAY FOR ME.
> 
> Thank you Saphire for that wonderful compliment so now don't be slippen and calling someone else (like Rock) the sweetest now!! You'll have to call them other guys sumpthen else cause I already won that catigory.  kiss kiss  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


Plus you got a heart smiley! Now I'm jealous you dog!  I think your pretty sweet too Fire! This is the gay thread correct?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

hahahahahahaha  good post Rocky.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks! And I like Rocky- Yo Adrienne!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

ya nut.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Yep, any plans tonight?


----------



## gopro (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> OK GP, it's a date... next time you are in Bellmore!!!



Woooohooo, another good reason to visit home!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey GP hows it going my man.  Do you have a web cam G?? If so you have to get a yahoo id and give it to all of us so we can all go on cam one day next week.  
So far  Rissole, Dale, Katie and I all hooked in.  Actually I shouldn'task you cause Your way bigger then us guys and will make us look bad. hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yep, any plans tonight?



Just going home to be with wife and kids Rock. How about you ?


----------



## gopro (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey GP hows it going my man.  Do you have a web cam G?? If so you have to get a yahoo id and give it to all of us so we can all go on cam one day next week.
> So far  Rissole, Dale, Katie and I all hooked in.  Actually I shouldn'task you cause Your way bigger then us guys and will make us look bad. hahahahaha



No webcam buddy...I'm deprived!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

See GP??? If you only made commissions  hahahahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Just working tonight Fire, pretty busy now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I need to get me a webcam. How much are they?


----------



## gopro (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> See GP??? If you only made commissions  hahahahahaha



True, and I would finally be able to afford a bigger refrigerator box to live in too!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> It's the one where Saphire said I was the "sweetest" Rock!!  Not Sweetest means number 1 without a question I finally won one!!!  I may not be the prettiest, hottest, handsomest or even biggest but Saph said sweetest so I WIN!! YEAAAY FOR ME.
> 
> Thank you Saphire for that wonderful compliment so now don't be slippen and calling someone else (like Rock) the sweetest now!! You'll have to call them other guys sumpthen else cause I already won that catigory.  kiss kiss  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!




Don't worry Fire, YOU are the sweetest of the sweetie pies, that is certain.  That is way more important than biggest or prettiest.

Although I like Rock too.....  

   to both of you....


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Saph! I really like the new one you put up. Very sexy and you two look great together!



Thanks Rock....  I think we look good together too!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Woooohooo, another good reason to visit home!



Hey Sweets

Remember MY apartment is just minutes away from your Mom's house........


----------



## gopro (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Sweets
> 
> Remember MY apartment is just minutes away from your Mom's house........



Ohhhhhh, I remember!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

We can meet for a diet coke and some stimulating conversation....


----------



## gopro (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> 
> We can meet for a diet coke and some stimulating conversation....



Stimulation for sure, but not through conversation...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2004)

And we like you Saph!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> And we like you Saph!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Stimulation for sure, but not through conversation...



    
Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

Meet Saph for a COKE meet Saph for a COKE GOPRO you big homo or I WILL!!!!  She called me a sweetie!!!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

Dont any of you have msn? i have dale and rissy on my list...anyone else?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Meet Saph for a COKE meet Saph for a COKE GOPRO you big homo or I WILL!!!!  She called me a sweetie!!!!  hahahahahaha



I'd meet you for a coke too Fire!!  Actually I would prefer a diet vanilla Pepsi, but I knew GP drinks Diet coke!!  You ARE a sweetie!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dont any of you have msn? i have dale and rissy on my list...anyone else?


You and I talked on MSN quite sometime ago Jen but you keep deleting me from your list. hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

liar


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

No seriously we did.  You, me, short stuff and David too.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

well if you would log on sometime your nickname would appear


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2004)

whores!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

What's up Gopro! Feel like it's been weeks since I've talked to you!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

how come you chose to put whores under my post


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What's up Gopro! Feel like it's been weeks since I've talked to you!



In a very busy phase as we are putting together the next VPX magazine. Most of it falls on my shoulders. I try to check in whenever I can!


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how come you chose to put whores under my post



Only a coincidence sweety pie


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

oh i know 
but you do know that since it bothers you that we whore here it just makes us want to whore more 

WHORE TIME EVERYONE


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 6, 2004)

Absolutely right J'Bo!!!  WE LOVE TO WHORE AROUND WITH GP!!!


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2004)

Sapp and J...my whores!

Hmmm, has a nice ring!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Sapp and J...my whores!
> 
> Hmmm, has a nice ring!



Now normally being called a whore is NOT something I like, but coming from GoPro, well, that's a different story!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL you guys!!


----------



## gopro (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Now normally being called a whore is NOT something I like, but coming from GoPro, well, that's a different story!!!



Damn I love you Cyn-ful


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

I love you too E/C/H!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Damn I love you Cyn-ful



Damn there is some serious lovin going on here


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

I love you too J'Bo and I KNOW GP loves you!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

haha Sapph. I love you too babe.


----------

